# American Expat Looking To Relocate To Canada



## Ten-Rings (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi there everyone! My name is Seraja and I'm a 27-year-old college graduate looking into the possibility of moving to Canada work, and stay, if it works out that way. I currently live in the state of Utah in the U.S., so surely a Canadian company wouldn't have a problem with hiring me from here, right? I have a BBA, Bachelor's Degree in Business Administration and Entrepreneurship, have been working in Accounting/Finance, and also have experience in Human Resources. I have a couple of quick questions to ask that I haven't really been able to find the answers to.

-Can I expect a higher salary across the board in Canada compared to the U.S.?

-Will meeting people or dating be difficult since I am ethnic/multi-racial?

-Are there certain provinces that I should look into and others that I should avoid altogether?

-Are LinkedIn and the Hays recruiting company sites the most successful routes to score a legit job offer?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Ten-Rings said:


> I currently live in the state of Utah in the U.S., so surely a Canadian company wouldn't have a problem with hiring me from here, right?



Impossible to say but having a visa in hand would definitely help.






> Can I expect a higher salary across the board in Canada compared to the U.S.?



Impossible to say as it all depends on your location, company, and role. We pay more taxes than you do in the US but we get a _lot_ more for our taxes than you do in the US (universal healthcare being the main thing).




> Will meeting people or dating be difficult since I am ethnic/multi-racial?



Canada is one of the most ethnically diverse countries in the world and has far fewer racial issues than the US does so you will be fine. Obviously your location will play a role - a major city will be different from some small rural town.




> Are there certain provinces that I should look into and others that I should avoid altogether?



There is no way to answer that without knowing what you want out of a place to live and what you might be looking to avoid.





> Are LinkedIn and the Hays recruiting company sites the most successful routes to score a legit job offer?


They can be used but there are plenty of other routes as well.


----------



## Ten-Rings (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi there Colchar,

Thank you for taking the time to reply and Happy New Year by the way!

-I thought you could only obtain a visa from whatever employer is hiring/sponsoring you? I was asking about the salary because I'm obviously looking to better my situation overall compared to what it has been in the U.S. I'm looking to towards better pay, stable career, positive environment, working for a company that I actually like and can come to work with a smile on my face and meeting new interesting people.

-Well that's definitely a sigh of relief! That's actually a big reason why I stopped looking into opportunities in the Middle East. I would like to live on the outskirts of a big city (like 30 minutes or so away), since I know that all of the power companies and job opportunities will all be found within the major cities. I'm really just looking to avoid unemployment, hate crimes or high crime rates in general (if either one even exist in Canada), and being isolated from things to do and other people.

-I was asking if LinkedIn and Hays would be the best routes to go since those are really the only two sites I've actually had any luck with. I figured those two would be the most expat friendly anyway.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I think you need a TN visa (NAFTA). That means you need a valid job offer.
Check if you can work as an accountant in Canada. This is an example for Ontario:
Internationally Trained Accountants


----------



## Ten-Rings (Dec 31, 2014)

So I need to have permission first before applying for any open positions I see?


----------

